
An Unexpected Python ABI Change - eklitzke
https://eklitzke.org/an-unexpected-python-abi-change
======
andreareina
Having multiple sources for the same program is bad enough. When said program
is a system utility and is a dependency of other stuff, chaos really ensues.
This is why the Debian team recommends against adding other repositories[1],
the wisdom of which I learned the hard way. Nowadays I gladly suffer outdated
versions as the price I pay for not having the ‼︎fun‼︎ of breaking my OS.

[1]
[https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian](https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian)

~~~
cup-of-tea
The best way seems to be using something like pyenv to install multiple
versions of python and not touching the system versio at all.

